# Type 1 Adult Events this month!



## Diabetes UK (Nov 3, 2016)

We have two events coming up this month with spaces available!

They're relaxed and informal one day events in central Manchester and Peterborough for adults 18+ with Type 1 diabetes.

Through a mix of group discussions, hands-on workshops and time with healthcare professionals you’ll get answers to your questions and speak to others who know exactly what it means to live with Type 1.

You'll cover topics like going out, relationships, healthy eating, sport and culture, as well as taking part in fun activities and have time to chill out and reflect. We’ll tailor the day to make sure you get what you want from it, and we’ll cover the topics that are important to you.

To sign up please follow this link: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Care-events/Adult-Events-18-30-years/

Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 3, 2016)

Aw, I wish I could make the Manchester one! Shame I'll be in Wales. Are you planning any more of these events up north?


----------



## zx10pilot (Nov 4, 2016)

I went to the last one at the old West Ham football ground just after my diagnosis. Well worth going and really good to meet and talk to other type1's.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Nov 4, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Aw, I wish I could make the Manchester one! Shame I'll be in Wales. Are you planning any more of these events up north?



Sorry you'll be mising this one @Rosiecarmel  - We are expanding the programme for Adult Events in 2017 so plan to have a much higher number of events across the nation next year, which will include a number of events across the North of the UK.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hannah DUK said:


> We have two events coming up this month with spaces available!
> 
> They're relaxed and informal one day events in central Manchester and Peterborough for adults 18+ with Type 1 diabetes.
> 
> ...


Really sorry that I cannot make these this year.  Hoping that I can make one next year.


----------

